# Black Girl Magic: At Just 14 Years Old, This Stem Activist Will Be Honored With Her Own Doll



## Shula (Jun 30, 2018)

From Blavity

Taylor Denise Richardson also known as Astronaut StarBright wants more girls to pursue STEM careers.






The 14-year-old science, technology, engineering and mathematics (STEM) advocate Taylor Denise Richardson teamed with Lottie Dolls to create her doll that would further inspire young girls. 

When she was just 9 years old, Taylor, who aspires to be an astronaut and engineer, made waves as a young activist after raising funds to pay for her first trip to Space Camp in Huntsville, Alabama. 

In the last five years, she’s launched successful GoFundMe campaigns to send girls to see _Hidden Figures_ and _A Wrinkle in Time_.

The campaigns have only been one aspect of her activism. In recent years, she has set up book clubs and book drives in her community called "Taylor’s Take Flight With a Book" that has raised money for thousands of books for intellectually curious kids. 

While speaking at the 2018 Inspire Fest, Taylor and Lottie Dolls CEO and co-founder Ian Harkin announced the new doll, according to Silicon Republic.

“Last year, we made a decision that every single product that we’re doing now going forward is gonna be inspired by ideas sent to us by kids,” Harkin said.

He continued: “This year we’re gonna be launching a new product with Taylor.”

Up now the AMAZING Taylor Denise Richardson aka @astrostarbright (spot the space suit( - a real #STEM champion! Pleasure to have her speak here at #inspirefest 

A girl inspired by Taylor's fight to diversify STEM received one of the first dolls.
pic.twitter.com/qc4WMkCze8

“I’ve said it here before, and I’ll say it here again: you’d better get used to us girls and women because we are not going anywhere,” Taylor said.

The dolls are currently not available, but they are expected to be on shelves in the pre-Christmas shopping period.

In the meantime, Taylor has successfully funded a campaign to get girls to see _A Wrinkle in Time_ in Ghana.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Jun 30, 2018)

This is the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 30, 2018)

Amazingly beautiful! I’ve got to buy one.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 2, 2018)

Amazing . But the doll doesn’t look that good quality compared to the ones on the market


----------

